# Setting up a 40g For a hatchling



## Taysha (Feb 19, 2012)

Questions I have about my tegu.

1.What should the ambient temperature in the tank be kept at?

2. Should the basking side be on the side with the hide or with the water bowl? 

3.What is a good light to get for day? 

4. What is a good light to get for night?

5. What kind of food do you offer a hatchling and how often?

6.How deep does the substrate need to be? 

7. Should the water bowl be large enough for the lizrd to soak in?

Also any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 19, 2012)

Taysha said:


> Questions I have about my tegu.
> 
> *1.What should the ambient temperature in the tank be kept at?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Taysha (Feb 19, 2012)

I already have someoen lined up to build a 4'x2'x2'x cage for it in a year or so, I can't wait for mine to get big  Thanks for answering all my questions!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 19, 2012)

No prob,however instead of a 4 by 2, get the person to build a 8 by 4. At a yr of age a 4x2 might only last 3 or 4 more months if even that,also depending on if it hibernates.


----------

